# Michaels 6 Cup Caddy, no more spill drinks



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.michaels.com/assorted-6-cup-caddy-with-handle-by-creatology/10554271.html
Worth it! I picked one up yesterday and I am looking forward to no more spill drinks in my future.
Local pick up only.
Michaels' website can find the exact aisle the cuddy is at if you put in your location and select the store.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I bet you can make popsicles too with them for your pax.

Actually, I'll pick one up. Thanks for the post. Very helpful.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

At $4 worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TampaGuy said:


> I bet you can make popsicles too with them for your pax.
> 
> Actually, I'll pick one up. Thanks for the post. Very helpful.


pax? this is in delivery


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> pax? this is in delivery


It can be repurposed when doing rideshare.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> I bet you can make popsicles too with them for your pax.
> 
> Actually, I'll pick one up. Thanks for the post. Very helpful.


Jello shots is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.michaels.com/assorted-6-cup-caddy-with-handle-by-creatology/10554271.html
> Worth it! I picked one up yesterday and I am looking forward to no more spill drinks in my future.
> Local pick up only.
> Michaels' website can find the exact aisle the cuddy is at if you put in your location and select the store.
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this. Picked mine up for $4.50 at my local Michaels and used it today. Sure makes life a lot easier on orders with drinks. Well worth it. 5* for you!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

WAHN said:


> It can be repurposed when doing rideshare.


Puke holders?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> 5* for you!


Can I count on you tipping me in the app?


----------

